
Twitter Is Optimized for Douchebaggery - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/02/i-kind-of-hate-twitter/
======
duxup
The point about how the medium of Twitter shapes the message rings true to me.

Everything is so short it seem largely trite and careless. They system is
built for score keeping and it feels like people post just to score even if
that isn't their intent.

Responses don't seem like they for the person they're talking to, rather for
everyone else who might see.

Even the most thoughtful ideas seem soulless and reduced to only the simplest
elements. A statement that someone is a terrible person rings out loud, any
nuance or deeper concepts seem awkward and weird.

------
ChrisGranger
Actual title: "I kind of hate Twitter" (2013)

~~~
MartinCron
(2013) but reads as if it were written yesterday. By me. If I were a better
writer.

